# Aftermarket boot liner..?



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

I have older salomon snowboard boots even tho they are in pretty good condition the liners are almost destroyed , now i feel pretty comfortable with my boots ( maybe thats because ive never had any other pair to compare so idk) 
Plus moneys been tight so the question is would aftermarket liners work ok? ( matching the size of boot and comfort and all) or should i just save up for another boot altogether?
Sorry if im asking wrong questions , beginner here...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought some intuition liners a few years back for some Osiris boots. The liners turned out to be higher quality that the boots themselves. They run for $100+ and you could get an entirely new boot for around the same price at the end of the season. But if you're that into your current boots, intuition liners are the way to go.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I bought some intuition liners a few years back for some Osiris boots. The liners turned out to be higher quality that the boots themselves. They run for $100+ and you could get an entirely new boot for around the same price at the end of the season. But if you're that into your current boots, intuition liners are the way to go.


Yea the boots id like to get all around 250-300 range so some quality liners around 100 doesnt sound too bad IF they work as they are suppose to which was my main concern 
Any good brands i should be looking at ? ( i was looking at remind-the solution and i will check intuition for sure)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Intuition doesn't make a blank liner specifically designed for snowboarding as far as I know. Remind is the way to go.


----------



## riziger (Dec 1, 2012)

Remind Solution boot liners seem like the way to go. Not really heard much about other brands.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks all 
Im gonna try to find the reminds in local shops so i can try em cuz i cant make up my mind about the size and in the meantime maybe i can try couple boots see if they worth the difference ...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Intuition doesn't make a blank liner specifically designed for snowboarding as far as I know. Remind is the way to go.


The intuition liner I bought was from a few years ago. It was a tongue style with no lace. It doesn't look like they make them anymore. Haven't used remind but they look like they're getting good reviews on the web.


----------

